# Patternmaker Router Bits



## Flutemaker (Aug 18, 2012)

I am looking at these patternmakers bits and am unsure what kind/size etc I need.I will be duplicating some small parts for the block on Native American style flutes that I make. It isnt an absolute necessity but I think when I find or make a design I like I could use one to make several .I look at several.I saw some with a top and bottom bearing bearing. I wonder about those.Any help will be appreciated.

The base of these blocks would be 1/2" and 3/4".I am totally in the experimental stage on these.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Got pictures?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Mike,it is hard to tell what you are planning on using them for. Pictures of your project would be helpful.
Are you using templates,or can the bit guide on the "block" like a bearing bit? Or on a template? Could you use a non bearing guided bit with a template bushing on the router base? Or are you thinking of inlays???
Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The main difference is with a flush trim bit (bearing on the bottom) the pattern or surface you are following is on that side. If you are using a pattern bit (bearing on the bit shaft) the pattern will be on the same side as the router. In some cases it doesn't make any difference which one you use. On a router table I prefer to use a trim bit if I can for safety reasons. In that case there are no cutting edges exposed during the cut. The bearing is in between me and the cutters. If you were routing out the lip on a home made router table for the plate to sit on and you had a template to follow you would be using the pattern bit as an example. So it all depends on the circumstances which one is appropriate.


----------



## Flutemaker (Aug 18, 2012)

Ill try to explain..Sont have a pic right now ..sorry..

I will cut a shallow groove in the top of these flutes.It will be either 3/8",1/2" or 3/4" wide and approx. 1/16 in in depth..I will take a small piece of wood matching the groove in width. I will just do a radius or curve on one end that matches the what I did with router...It really could be done with a sander but I figured I could do several of them if I had used a patternmakers bit set up.I will take a pattern block that I have made already and it could go on top or bottom of blocks to made or shaped....These "blocks" will be able to slide a little bad and forth in the groove as an adjustment for the flute....If I can do I may carve something and attach it to the top of these blocks but that doesnt really have anything to do with the patternmakers bit.

Also how would you hold the small piece to the pattern piece? Some type of jig or just clamp it some how?


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

Specific operations would generally require a specific bit.
Without knowing *exactly* what you are doing, it's impossible to tell you what bits you need.


Are you talking about bits like these?
https://www.amanatool.com/products/...-degree-patternmakers-plunge-router-bits.html


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Flutemaker said:


> Ill try to explain..Sont have a pic right now ..sorry..
> 
> I will cut a shallow groove in the top of these flutes.It will be either 3/8",1/2" or 3/4" wide and approx. 1/16 in in depth..I will take a small piece of wood matching the groove in width. I will just do a radius or curve on one end that matches the what I did with router...It really could be done with a sander but I figured I could do several of them if I had used a patternmakers bit set up.I will take a pattern block that I have made already and it could go on top or bottom of blocks to made or shaped....These "blocks" will be able to slide a little bad and forth in the groove as an adjustment for the flute....If I can do I may carve something and attach it to the top of these blocks but that doesnt really have anything to do with the patternmakers bit.
> 
> Also how would you hold the small piece to the pattern piece? Some type of jig or just clamp it some how?


To do that you need a pattern maker's bit with the bearing on the shank. Since you are making such a shallow groove you'll want a fairly short one otherwise your pattern will need to be very thick. There are some pattern style bits for mortising door hinges that would be about right for that like this one from Freud: https://www.amazon.ca/Freud-16-560-...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B000BV7RC2

You can also do that job with a guide bushing and straight bit. You would just need to make a wider slot for the guide bushing to slide around in.


----------



## Flutemaker (Aug 18, 2012)

Thankssss!


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm having a hard time understanding what you are trying to do. It sounds like you want a grove on a piece of wood that another piece will slide in. Sort of like a tongue and groove. Is this what you mean? If so then a pattern bit won't work. The pattern bit cuts a flat edge and that's it.


----------



## Flutemaker (Aug 18, 2012)

The groove is in the flute in self. Basically I am taking a piece of wood 3/4" wide by 1 1/2" long. On the end I will cut a radius equal to the radius on a dime. (Could do this totally with a a jigsaw and sander). Once I got the general pattern I wanted to use the first to make several. (I wanted to use this simple operation to learn about pattern making too) I will end up making only one per flute so this isnt a big deal but it wold be good if I could go ahead and make several at a time. There are other sizes for other flutes too. Thanks in advance.Maybe this makes it a little clearer


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If the bottom of the cut is a pocket, slot, or rabbet then you have to use the pattern bit.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Sorry flutemaker but I'm really thick. Do you mean that you want to make the end of a 3/4 piece of wood round like a dowel and leave the rest of the 1 1/2 flat?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

It really will depend on the radius of the part because the smallest template bit with bearing I know of is a 1/4" diameter. Some people will use the shaft above the cutting edge of the bit as a pilot and in that case, 1/8" bit will be the smallest normal bit you could use.


----------



## Flutemaker (Aug 18, 2012)

mgmine said:


> Sorry flutemaker but I'm really thick. Do you mean that you want to make the end of a 3/4 piece of wood round like a dowel and leave the rest of the 1 1/2 flat?


Yes ..just making the end having a radius like a dowel. (like you had split a dowel and glued the half on the end) ..Could do it with the jigsaw and sander...just wanted to duplicate it if I could..


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

use a plug cutter 
Veritas® Tapered Snug-Plug® Cutters - Lee Valley Tools

or a round tenon cutter...
Veritas® Power Tenon Cutters - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Okay take a look at a convex bit to see if you could make use of something like that. Since you only want to shape one edge that makes things more difficult. Especially if you want to make it a perfect half circle.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> ......
> 
> You can also do that job with a guide bushing and straight bit. You would just need to make a wider slot for the guide bushing to slide around in.


Based on your description This solution seems best.


----------

